# The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>



## StufflerMike

Couldn't be happier. Years of obsession circling the DK101 and finally the DK105 came to an end.

Some randomly chosen quick shots out of the box


----------



## oso2276

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Awesome 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Very nice selection. How does the strap feel on the wrist?


----------



## noregrets

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Amazing Mike. I have a 101 but may need to add the blue dial also. I was trying to resist but your pics may have pushed me over the edge.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



Heljestrand said:


> Very nice selection. How does the strap feel on the wrist?


Like a strap which is on the wrist for its first 30 min. More serious: It does feel like any other croc strap I own(ed). I didn't chose for the deployant and went for the buckle instead. The use of a deployant sometimes make the strap look a tad bulky on the wrist.
Only have three on a deployant (GO PanomaticLunar, Seagull, Hanhart).


----------



## K1M_I

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

The dial looks awesome!! Very balanced watch, if I ever need a dress watch...


----------



## Myron

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Fantastic! The blue dial totally makes this watch. Congratulations.

Myron


----------



## ads75

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Looks great! I'm trying to decide between the anthracite dial or a silvercut Nomos, I already have too many blue dials.


----------



## tsteph12

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

That is a stunner Mike and congratulations!


----------



## Vig2000

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Looks like Damasko remedied the flaws that the previous generation had with the hands.


----------



## RSDA

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

OK, that is pretty tasty.


----------



## Happy Acres

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



Vig2000 said:


> Looks like Damasko remedied the flaws that the previous generation had with the hands.


 Which was what?


----------



## Vig2000

*Re: The DK105 is in>>>>>*



Happy Acres said:


> Which was what?











Known issue with the DK101. Happened on mine when I owned it (on both the seconds and minute/hour hands), and to some other friends who also owned the DK101. See this thread for further discussion about the issue.


----------



## noregrets

*Re: The DK105 is in>>>>>*

When Damasko replaced my DK101 hands and dial for the second time this fall (same corrosion issue both times), they told me that their previous supplier had produced the defective parts and had been let go.

The new ones (I believe they used DK105 parts for the replacement this time) look great with no issues.


----------



## Panerigs

Hi Mike

I had returned my DK101 for a hand replacement as the small seconds hand particularly was showing the dull signs of tbe corrosion when I spotted the image on the Page and Cooper site showing the blue dial. Damasko switched over the dial at the same time.

I am a sucker for a blue dial but the range of hues this dial goes through in different lights is amazing isn't it? While I preffered the style of the original hands there does appear to be a noticeably better finish to the newer hands and the combination with the polished indices really make the dial stand out. 

Surprised and pleased that Damasko were willing to personalise the watch in this way as I don't think many companies are as willing to deviate from the original, standard specification. 

All credit to Damasko and great customer service too.


----------



## noregrets

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



Panerigs said:


> Hi Mike I had returned my DK101 for a hand replacement as the small seconds hand particularly was showing the dull signs of tbe corrosion when I spotted the image on the Page and Cooper site showing the blue dial. Damasko switched over the dial at the same time. I am a sucker for a blue dial but the range of hues this dial goes through in different lights is amazing isn't it? While I preffered the style of the original hands there does appear to be a noticeably better finish to the newer hands and the combination with the polished indices really make the dial stand out. Surprised and pleased that Damasko were willing to personalise the watch in this way as I don't think many companies are as willing to deviate from the original, standard specification. All credit to Damasko and great customer service too.


 Wow, congratulations on the dial switch! Wonderful of Damasko to do that for you. I am tempted to do the same, but I love my anthracite dial too much to let it go. Instead I think I am going to pull the trigger on a blue dial DK105 as well. Perhaps that would be a bit nuts to have both? But oh how I love them.


----------



## Philip Loftus

The one watch really anxious for some candids of and all I'm getting are naffing 'Broken Images'! Pls post again or more if you wouldn't mind, Mike?
Like others here basically tempted to do something stupid- like buy the 105 blue while keeping the 101 in grey. Not had any issues with it, hands etc are fine but the blue seems beautiful. Wouldn't swop the grey dial for blue because a good grey surely is harder to find than a good blue.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Anyone else not seeing the pics ?


----------



## Philip Loftus

Thanks Mike. If I sign out I see the pictured...very tasty btw. Sign in and all I get are broken Images


----------



## myke

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Classy, Dressy, Durable. love the dial colour. Enjoy the honeymoon Mike


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



Philip Loftus said:


> Thanks Mike. If I sign out I see the pictured...very tasty btw. Sign in and all I get are broken Images


Cache, cookies cleared ? Seems advisable after our vB4 dilemma.


----------



## Philip Loftus

Yeah thanks. Did try all that.


----------



## WatchSeekr

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Content deleted by moderator.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Lee

A)Can you please make this a PM thing between you and member P L ? Thank you. Don't want everybody to use the test account.
B) it wasn't this pic but those in my first post.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Own it for two weeks now. Still in love.....


----------



## Mickadl

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Thank you Mike. I have been reading your posts for more than 12 months. I am a bid fan of Damasko watches and much appreciate your input. Currently own DA36 ( 5 years old and still looking and performing as new) and a DC56 purchased a few months ago. Very happy with both. This is my long overdue first post.

I also have been close to adding a DK101. Now that the updated DK 105 is available, I am almost there. I hope you can help me to have a good understanding of the size (I know it is 42mm) compared to other watches. 42 mm without a bezel may be a bit big. I am looking for a review / photo of the DK105 alongside some other watch - DA36, Speedmaster, or something I can relate to. Maybe a wrist shot.

Again, thanks for your input. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Will do when back from holidays.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Holiday pics

















Ooops....Merry X-MAS


----------



## Time On My Hands

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Mike, I really enjoy your pictures of your DK105, but across the various threads that I've seen, I'm yet to see any wrist shot of it. I could be wrong. But next time you share some pictures with us, could you consider some wrist shots?

And merry xmas, thanks for all the great info you post.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

I apologize, but of all of my watches there are only 3 or 4 wrist shots here on WUS. Not in favour of wrist shots.

Merry X-Mas to you too.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Here we go with a couple of shots


----------



## Myron

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



stuffler said:


> Here we go with a couple of shots


Nice, thanks for the comparison shots Mike. It doesn't look as big as I thought it might. I really like this watch!

Myron


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*


----------



## faiz

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



stuffler said:


> View attachment 12776197


Very nice Mike.
I am very tempted.
Awaiting your review 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pixnw

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

I think it's a beautiful watch. Some folks have said they think the indices are too large. Not delicate enough. I think it's a really well balanced watch, nothing truncated, the seconds dial and date window balance each other. It's not a wispy, ultra thin watch, so the somewhat bulky indices seem to fit the character of the watch. Would be interesting to see one with more delicate indices to see how it looked. Something like a "formalen" that skewed towards being a bit dressier.


----------



## Bender.Folder

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Ah a wristshot, nice . Looks at home on your wrist, size above 7' i bet ? Would you say it wears similarly to a stowa klassik sport series watch ? If so I can forget it, I had lugs overhanging and it looked quite large on my wrist. Bet I'll stick with a 40mm damasko. The moccha/chocolate dk105 looks sweet though.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

About 7,25. However, this does not mean much, an optimal watch size has much to do with not only bezel diameter but also lug to lug distance. And of course there is a „visual wear & feel". The difference in height is marginal, 12,60 (Damasko) vs 12,80 (Stowa), nevertheless the Damasko wears more like a fried egg rather than a saucepan. The L2L difference is marginal as well - 51mm Stowa vs. 50mm Damasko - but the Stowa with a case diameter of 43mm seems to be smaller, due to its bezel. When the watch is viewed from the side you will notice the beveled bezel which is the trick to make the watch look smaller than 43mm.

As far as I am concerned the Damasko wears larger. Hope this helps.


----------



## V.I.T.

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Very nice! Congratulations Mike, enjoy it.

The wait certainly makes it feel great, doesn't it? I know you've earned and deserve it.


----------



## Bender.Folder

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Thanks for the wearing feel report. I had an AD here in switzerland willing to order the watch but since he doesnt stock this model it wasnt possible to return it nor try out only. If i get to attend munich or viennatime or even go to regensburg I'll try it on to get my own feel.


----------



## myke

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

My Collection is much similar to yours Mike . I have the DA 20 non Damest. The DA35, The DC 56. and The DK 10


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



myke said:


> My Collection is much similar to yours Mike . I have the DA 20 non Damest. The DA35, The DC 56. and The DK 10


I am currently waiting for #5 to arrive - DS30.


----------



## myke

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Look forward to your impressions of the Damasko Sport 30. Is it for your wife or yourself Mike?



stuffler said:


> I am currently waiting for #5 to arrive - DS30.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



myke said:


> Look forward to your impressions of the Damasko Sport 30. Is it for your wife or yourself Mike?


We'll find an agreement......?


----------



## myke

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

I hope Gnomon will also pick up the DS 30. That is where I usually purchase from. I am fairly sure if they do arrive at Gnomon i will get an email as I am on the list.


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



myke said:


> I hope Gnomon will also pick up the DS 30. That is where I usually purchase from. I am fairly sure if they do arrive at Gnomon i will get an email as I am on the list.


Just talked to Konrad Damasko, the first batch is ready for delivery.


----------



## faiz

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Mike how's the honeymoon going? I need to find a way of seeing this in person. Might try Page & Cooper.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## noregrets

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

I just learned from WatchMann that all the DK105s are being produced with single-sided AR by default.

Kudos to Damasko for what I think is a GREAT decision. I would even go so far as to suggest it should be the norm across the brand.

Also...blue model incoming this week. 

So now I'll have both the anthracite and the blue, what a blessed life.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## faiz

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



noregrets said:


> I just learned from WatchMann that all the DK105s are being produced with single-sided AR by default.
> 
> Kudos to Damasko for what I think is a GREAT decision. I would even go so far as to suggest it should be the norm across the brand.
> 
> Also...blue model incoming this week.
> 
> So now I'll have both the anthracite and the blue, what a blessed life.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Congratulations!
Can't wait to hear about it 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## yogarrell

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*

Would you consider wearing the DK105 as a daily wear watch? Exception being doing dirty work, or going to the gym . . .


----------



## StufflerMike

*re: The Damasko DK105 is in>>>>>*



yogarrell said:


> Would you consider wearing the DK105 as a daily wear watch? Exception being doing dirty work, or going to the gym . . .


Why not. Did exactly this with some breaks ;-)


----------



## tiktiktiktik

Sorry to resurrect an old thread (and unsure if this is the place to ask for opinions) but I've been wanting a damasko for a while now and I keep coming back to the DK105 in blue.
Initially wanted a DA43 or something similar but the only other watch I have at the moment is a Sinn U1, so the fact that this has an inhouse movement and damasko tech while being a bit dressier and different is pretty appealing.

My only issue is sizing. I technically have small wrists at 6.25" but they are quite flat and the U1 sits well even though it is 44mm diameter and 50mm lug to lug. I am also 6'1 and not a small guy. Thoughts?


----------



## Genuishevitz

tiktiktiktik said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread (and unsure if this is the place to ask for opinions) but I've been wanting a damasko for a while now and I keep coming back to the DK105 in blue.
> Initially wanted a DA43 or something similar but the only other watch I have at the moment is a Sinn U1, so the fact that this has an inhouse movement and damasko tech while being a bit dressier and different is pretty appealing.
> 
> My only issue is sizing. I technically have small wrists at 6.25" but they are quite flat and the U1 sits well even though it is 44mm diameter and 50mm lug to lug. I am also 6'1 and not a small guy. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 15057783


You can totally pull that off, so long as it doesn't feel too top heavy. From a diameter standpoint, the U1 does not look out of place on your wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whineboy

tiktiktiktik - you might find this thread interesting, have a look at my post # 31. With your wrist size, the DK105 may be too large, depending upon your wearing preferences. Another member in that thread, with a smaller wrist, concludes otherwise.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/dk-105-review-5086757-4.html

Edit - my DK105 is 50 mm lug-to-lug. It wears big and flat.

D


----------



## jonobailey

tiktiktiktik said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread (and unsure if this is the place to ask for opinions) but I've been wanting a damasko for a while now and I keep coming back to the DK105 in blue.
> Initially wanted a DA43 or something similar but the only other watch I have at the moment is a Sinn U1, so the fact that this has an inhouse movement and damasko tech while being a bit dressier and different is pretty appealing.
> 
> My only issue is sizing. I technically have small wrists at 6.25" but they are quite flat and the U1 sits well even though it is 44mm diameter and 50mm lug to lug. I am also 6'1 and not a small guy. Thoughts?


I have 6 1/2 inch (flat wrists) the watch wears perfectly with no overhang- I was hesitant about the size due to its dressy appearance and I did not try it on prior to purchasing - this was the main reason why for two years I held of purchasing.

However as the watch seems to straddle dress / tool watch so well the size actually seems appropriate.

I wouldn't want the watch much bigger, and the lugs are flat, but it wears very comfortably. If you can wear a U1 you will have no problem with this.

I wholeheartedly recommend, a tool / dress watch, with well finished movement, the level of tech and the robustness for the asking price seems amazing value to me, and I cant genuinely think of a competitor.

I find the circumference of your wrist almost irrelevant, its more the shape, people can have a 'round' wrist at 7.5inches, but it can be narrower.


----------



## tiktiktiktik

Really appreciate all the responses, and was interesting revisiting that thread whineboy - funnily enough I had already commented in there about how I just discovered that I 'needed' a DK105. haha.

Have been scouring the forum for more photos of the DK105 on the wrist and am giving it some thought. But like jono mentioned my wrists are flat and if I can happily pull off the Sinn U1 I think I should be able to wear this. Especially going in thinking that though its dressier its not entirely a dress watch but somewhere in between.



Genuishevitz said:


> You can totally pull that off, so long as it doesn't feel too top heavy. From a diameter standpoint, the U1 does not look out of place on your wrist.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





whineboy said:


> tiktiktiktik - you might find this thread interesting, have a look at my post # 31. With your wrist size, the DK105 may be too large, depending upon your wearing preferences. Another member in that thread, with a smaller wrist, concludes otherwise.
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f810/dk-105-review-5086757-4.html
> 
> Edit - my DK105 is 50 mm lug-to-lug. It wears big and flat.
> 
> D





jonobailey said:


> I have 6 1/2 inch (flat wrists) the watch wears perfectly with no overhang- I was hesitant about the size due to its dressy appearance and I did not try it on prior to purchasing - this was the main reason why for two years I held of purchasing.
> 
> However as the watch seems to straddle dress / tool watch so well the size actually seems appropriate.
> 
> I wouldn't want the watch much bigger, and the lugs are flat, but it wears very comfortably. If you can wear a U1 you will have no problem with this.
> 
> I wholeheartedly recommend, a tool / dress watch, with well finished movement, the level of tech and the robustness for the asking price seems amazing value to me, and I cant genuinely think of a competitor.
> 
> I find the circumference of your wrist almost irrelevant, its more the shape, people can have a 'round' wrist at 7.5inches, but it can be narrower.


----------



## benny

Hi There, chiming in late. I have a 7-7.25" wrist, not overly flat, and the dk105 works. The watch isn't overly large in my opinion, but it does have long, flat lugs. If the L to L on that sin is close to 50mm it might be a good indicator in your case. I was planning on selling my dk at one point and left it off my wrist for a while while I had it listed. As soon as I put it back on I knew it was not leaving  I haven't seen a comparable package anywhere. Best regards!


----------



## tiktiktiktik

I actually saw your DK up for grabs a while back, if you change your mind you know who to message haha  thanks for your input on the sizing of the watch. I am so tempted!



benny said:


> Hi There, chiming in late. I have a 7-7.25" wrist, not overly flat, and the dk105 works. The watch isn't overly large in my opinion, but it does have long, flat lugs. If the L to L on that sin is close to 50mm it might be a good indicator in your case. I was planning on selling my dk at one point and left it off my wrist for a while while I had it listed. As soon as I put it back on I knew it was not leaving  I haven't seen a comparable package anywhere. Best regards!


----------



## Sensa

I'm curious if the polished aspect of the hardened case is still very scratch resistant too?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Sensa said:


> I'm curious if the polished aspect of the hardened case is still very scratch resistant too?
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


Can't tell you. My DK105 hasn't got any.


----------



## Sensa

Great looking watch. So I assume no experience accidently scraping/hitting/dropping it?

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike

Sensa said:


> Great looking watch. So I assume no experience accidently scraping/hitting/dropping it?


I do not pamper my watches, it might have happened that one of my Damasko watches got a hit, unintended. However, all look like NIB.


----------

